# Mmmmmmmm...



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Look what turned up on my driveway today...








...Had to have a chin wag...








..Looking good together, Mmmm yummy yummy 




































Still a difficult choice if you had to choose just one, which one?
It's always been a Dilema for me & probably most of you guys out there between a GTR & a Porsche?
Both are Beautiful pieces of engineering but who makes a better car, the Japanese or the Germans?
I don't think the comparrason will ever end between the Nissan GTR & 911 Turbo 'til the day they stop making one/both of them?

Ps. Thanks to Pete & Scott for poping over today for the chance take some nice photos.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

sky 1t said:


> Still a difficult choice if you had to choose just one, which one?


GTR - EVERY time.


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

GTR not being biased


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I think you know the answer .


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That Porsche bodykit looks lovely, other then that it's an old car.

Also I could not live with that awefull interior from that Porsche generation . . . so the GTR wins hands down, or you are a Porker die hard fan like Blowdog and take the 911, just to make everyone angry on the forum


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Porsche. Not necessarily this particular one but with porsches you are always more involved in the driving. The GTR is an awesome machine and I respect what Nissan achieved with it but I want to be entertaint by driving a car and therefore a drivers car. The GTR just doesnt deliver this in such a way that it would make me want one. But thats just me..

Btw. you have too much money! :chuckle:


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

I voted Porsche since im not a fan of the new GTR bu id choose a R33 or R34 over a porsche.


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice, always liked the 996 turbo 

Itd have to be a GTR though, Porsches are too common IMO.

Having said that, if you put both sets of car keys on a table in front of a beautiful woman you know she'd pick the ones with the Porsche badge on over ones that say Nissan.........


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Porsche's all look a bit dated now ,as nice as that one is with the kit ,it looks very late 80's style ,I know it's not and they are a fine car with a fantasic performance ,they just look dull:nervous:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow, that makes for a nice pic..

The Porky bodykit is pure sex, but there is the 'its an old car' argument.

The GTR looks fresh and brand new, up to date, but with it comes the 'its only a Nissan'

hmmm, tough choice... Both have naff all rear seating, book look damn good and go damn well...

On the fence at the mo...


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd take the *Porsche*! Not a huge fan of the 35, would be a straight forward choice if it were a 33 or 34...


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

It would have to be the porsche for me. The new GT3 is simply amazing, possibly the best supercar on sale today. Okay, its £20K more but I am sure its worth it. Anyone driven one yet?


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

I voted Porsche. 
I marshall at the local circuit and ever since i saw the GT3 RS's annihilate everthing on track, my definition of 'fast' was brought to a whole new level


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

If the GT3 is quicker, how come the GTR has a faster lap time round the "Ring" then?

£20,000 extra seems silly to me....


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

I’ve never driven a Porsche before but I heard there really fun to drive but I picked the GTR because all Porsches look the same to me I can't tell the difference (no joke I really can't lol) and I am a really big car fan lol 


(r34 is the best out of all of them!!)


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Can I have an option for 'Neither' please?


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

nice photos 
is the 35 not the same as this one


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

GT-R. Weirdly the porker looks more 'rice' than the Nissan.


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

GT-R Forever!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

where's the option to keep both


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

GTR on Looks (Incredible design so different to everything else ..Its broke the Mould :smokin:

As for driving thats more difficult the Porsches are superb machines hence they are the Bench mark :bowdown1: that everyone chases. 
But similar to whats already been mentioned they do all look very same same :blahblah: 
So for me Im going to have a Car that breaks the mould in the looks department and has the performance to match or better most cars on the road :chuckle:

Roll on September :smokin:

CJ


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i hate Porsches, but that one really shows how clumsy the 35 front end looks IMHO

mook


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Cool but a tough one to decide, my two fav makes of car....but I like old school, I own my dream nissan ( r32 gtr) and maybe one day I will own my other dream car, a 71 rs porker!!!


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

I would take the GT-R before a 996 Turbo (the turbo is to soft) But if it would be between the GT-R and a 996 GT2 the answer would be GT2. I love the GT2 performance, a maniac car that hits between 550-600 bhp with mild mods. The GT3 is a really fine car but it lacks of hp. 997 GT3 is far more better, but heavier.

Both the GT-R and Porsche looks awesome on the pictures mate


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Trev said:


> If the GT3 is quicker, how come the GTR has a faster lap time round the "Ring" then?
> 
> £20,000 extra seems silly to me....




Nah Trev ,the GT3 is faster ,Porsche dont reconise the GTR's times around the ring ,Nissan cheat you know


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

VGLover said:


> I voted Porsche since im not a fan of the new GTR bu id choose a R33 or R34 over a porsche.


I agree with VGLover:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking at the two cars together, and different reviews I've seen and read, I'd go with the GTR any day!!

The porsche is good, but no where near as good as that GTR!!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

i think you should go down the gtr route, but you know my reasons why! ;-)


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

GTR for me, it looks miles better.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

GTR, but not in that colour.

Although I WILL own a 911 GT3 one day....


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

I've driven both cars & i'm fond of both of them but in different ways, to be honest i can't choose,
Young people say the GTR all day, Mature people say Porsche all day long  being 38 years old i'm stuck right in the middle

Both cars are now up For Sale & whichever don't sell i'm going to keep so let fate decide :nervous:

Maybe i should have just kept the 34 afterall?:























































What was i thinking, even had the Helicopter the same colour come visit me twice a year too!


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

GTR for me, Never been a great fan of the porka, they made a good job of a flawed design imo...


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

"Maybe i should have just kept the 34 afterall?:"

I think you nailed there mate, that 34 out classes the pair of them hands down :thumbsup:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I,m 45 and I'd go for the GTR all day long!!!


----------



## bigdom (Nov 29, 2007)

Wish i was lucky enough to have the choice


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Sky1t ,both cars up for sale you say ? does that mean you own the GTR 35 too at the moment as well as the Porsche,if so keep the 35 and mod it and re paint it something like mp2 or the new Nissan mp .Looks very nice as it is though anyway.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

VGLover said:


> I voted Porsche since im not a fan of the new GTR bu id choose a R33 or R34 over a porsche.


Me too for the Porsche, not a fan of the look of the new GTR in standard form.
(saw my first one at Japfest, uke

bob


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I think it all depends on how you're going to use the car.
With the type of person I am, I think I would go with the Porsche.
The R35 is not going to be as "exclusive" as its predecessors so its the same as the Porsche for me.
For track days, the ability of both cars far exceeds my own. Maybe the R35 would be "safer"
Posing .... think the Porsche has it as next to each other the GTR is a very big car.

I guess when faced with the choice, I'd let my heart decide.
Lets face it, whichever one you keep its a win win situation.

Throw a GT3 in the mix and see what track drivings like without being blown ...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Why don't you just sell the lot and use your budget to build a real track spec R32 GTR for exemple, oder made from japan.

It's all nice to philosophy around the lot you own, but they are just sheeps against some killer R32 GTRs and the driving experience such a raw car can give you.

There are not many on this board who have the pockets to afford high tuned cars (ordering them in personal dream spec), so maybe you should just get a little bit insane and get up from the sofa. . .you are 38. so better breaking your back now in a 800HP GTR, then getting old and disturbed in old Porker . .:chuckle:

That's my advice to you:thumbsup:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

One of these cars has to be sold soon!
Both cars are up for sale at £47,990 (don't mind which one goes, both are equally rewarding to drive/own):thumbsup:

If you fancy either then PM me an offer but be quick as I know the GTR will not be hanging around much longer at this kind of money, let's face it upto 10 year older R34's are still being advertised upto £42,995 on the Auto Trader/Pistonheads at the moment. 

Come on Lads, It's Now or Never (There's never a right time to buy a car so stop kidding yourself as i'm sure we all think about waiting for the right time to come & some of you have probably been waiting far too long right?)


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

The GTR for me. Amazing looking porsche. I know someone who owns a 800hp 998 techart porsche.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Your 34 all day long. that was a real beauty.


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

i'd take an R34 gtr and a 997 turbo.


----------



## _IASHKA_ (Jun 29, 2009)

> which would you choose? I want to know once & for all?




GT-R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


it`s 1st!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h2hummer (Jul 7, 2009)

*..*

gtr all way


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Are you gonna re-paint the heli if you sell the 34.....


----------



## Zinga (Jul 7, 2009)

If I had the choice I would pick the 34 with out a doubt!


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

They are all awesome!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah they are but he should have kept the 34. She was stunning. I bet that if i see all 3 of these cars in the flesh, the 34 will outrun them all in all beauty and power...


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

If you were thinking of porsche your on the wrong site


----------



## Figman (Oct 13, 2007)

should have kept the 34, damn nice car.
between the two, its the 35 every time, as someone said earlier porsche's are way to common!!!


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice Porsche:thumbsup:

But a GTR still a GTR!!!

Also the aesthetics of the Porsche is more common than the GTR.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I wouldn't leave that porsche next to that R35 long ... after all we all know GTR's eat porsches :chuckle:


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> I wouldn't leave that porsche next to that R35 long ... after all we all know GTR's eat porsches :chuckle:



Is that a challenge ?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nismoalex said:


> Is that a challenge ?


The results of the poll above & the times round 'the ring' I think speak for themselves !!!


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> The results of the poll above & the times round 'the ring' I think speak for themselves !!!


touche!!... but Id like to see what would happen after a few of those hot laps around the ring.... ask people in the know what the temps are reading. :flame: 

All great cars tho... Im just teasing just incase it doesnt come across on here. 

P.s. PORSCHE... the IS no substitute..... ask Cem & Mr Cruise


----------



## sdj_R33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmm. A tough one. Not actually sure....


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

its a tough one!

im kinda in the same boat. i've got a 997 C2S and then ive got my 33gtr. i know my porker hasnt got the gusto of a turbo but i tell you what it's not half bad and perfect as a daily driver. the fear i have is that something might go bang with the skyline....even though its been rebuilt by the best in the business theres always something niggling in the back of my mind telling me if i push a little too hard or do something a little silly then the skyline will give me issues....now you dont get that with 90% of 911's. they are renound for being pretty bullit proof. if you could, you would keep both no??

like i've done!!!!


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

I love the GTR but I think that turbo S is always turbo S... 
Although I voted for the GTR :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Voted GTR


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Voted for the Porsche as I think the GTR looks nasty. Not bothered which is faster and i'm not really a fan of german car's. If the R34 was on the list that'd be the one.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Decisions, Japanese? German? Itallian?


























I'm thinking a bit of Japanese & a bit of Itallian myself  Lets see who gets it first then?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyone with a pink 'ka' in the background needs to decide


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice MR2-rrari!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I would chose the one that doesnt break its gearbox when you give it some jandal ....


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Anyone with a pink 'ka' in the background needs to decide



Looks like the extra 'X chromosome' has already decided that for him............or should that be her?





:chuckle:


----------



## skylinegtr0415 (Oct 8, 2005)

OMG...another new ride then Legan? Well this one is different, cos it doesnt have a Turbo Charger! Will send you a p/m in a few days regards to ur prevous reply!

Ken


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope not!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Whats your opinion- having driven them?
For me, the porsche and the nissan have more character.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Jimbostir, I hope you can see this is not a genuine F430?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hugo said:


> Jimbostir, I hope you can see this is not a genuine F430?


Yup, MR2-Rarri

LOL:chuckle:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes it's a Marrai! :chuckle:
One of only 3 built so far in the UK, not bad to say it's only 1/3rd of the price of the cheapest F430 in the UK


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Hugo said:


> Jimbostir, I hope you can see this is not a genuine F430?


Yeh, 
"For me, the porsche and the nissan have more character." :thumbsup:

Although, it does look bloody good.


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

GTR is nicer!))


----------



## danxs (Jan 20, 2009)

both looking pretty sexy. id take the gtr i think


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

I love the R35 but the 911 just looks better


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

There's group of sports cars, the price will be able to buy the skyline and the tune is also...


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Old thread but, easy choice. GTR :thumbsup:


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

shame of him sale that r34!!!


----------



## Devilsguard (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful pieces of classic engineering for sure - proven capabilities and sex appeal for different reasons. 
My opinion is old and new with style is always an attraction and both have this, but moving forward with technology and ability to change the GTR has it for me.
Just look at kids faces when a porch runs by and the say wow! Run past in a gtr and they say cool! See what i mean modern language with modern technology - but i am a skyline die hard LOL!


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

Gtr will be pretty much untouchable once modded.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

It would have to be the GTR for me every time.... Every Porsche look's the same,but that's just IMO.. Had to vote for the GTR. :thumbsup:


----------

